# Creating a 3" tunnel for existing recessed light, any ideas?



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

The area where my projector screen is going currently has two 6" Joist mounted recessed lights approx 3ft from the wall and what I am trying to do is create a 3 to 4" drop down ceiling from the the screen wall about 4ft out from the wall and across the entire width of the 120" screen. I'm doing this as I do not want to paint the entire ceiling black but am going to cover the "soffit" boxout with velvet which i think will look pretty sweet and add some dimension instead of just a straight black paint line across the ceiling. Now I will have a a 3 to 4" gap between the lighting fixture and the bottom of the soffit. I was thinking about using some kind of piping of either pvc or even metal. Any ideas? Basically I cannot remove the existing light cans, be sweet if they were remodel cans than I'd be in business.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

There's got to be some way to remove the existing lights hasn't there? You'll have to tear up the ceiling a bit, but it will be covered by the soffit anyway, so no big deal.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes I could very well cut out a square. But I am trying to avoid that just in case I change my mind and decide to do something different.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Extending a tube is going to cause the light to shine strait down and not provide what they are intended for.

I am assuming these cans are screwed to joist brackets and thats why you can move them. Why not just unhook the electrical in the back and mount remodels in the drop using the same wiring? You could even downsize them to 3" for a more dramatic effect.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hmmm sounds interesting. Maybe even putting the smaller ones on a seperate dimmer


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bmfjimbo80 said:


> Hmmm sounds interesting. Maybe even putting the smaller ones on a seperate dimmer


Sounds like screen wash lights to me - very neat effect IMO.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a new idea in mind as of right now. I'm thinking of doing a very low profile box ceiling using just 1x4's flat creating the grid 5ft out from the screen across the whole ceiling the width of the screen. Pre-paint all the wood a matte very dark charcoal or black and the suares in between. I can leave the lights as is and still add some dimension to a black or very dark ceiling.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bmfjimbo80 said:


> I have a new idea in mind as of right now. I'm thinking of doing a very low profile box ceiling using just 1x4's flat creating the grid 5ft out from the screen across the whole ceiling the width of the screen. Pre-paint all the wood a matte very dark charcoal or black and the suares in between. I can leave the lights as is and still add some dimension to a black or very dark ceiling.


Sounds like a neat design to me - I seem to recall seeing something like that done before but not in an HT. I really liked how it looked - as you said, it gives a bit of dimension to the ceiling.


----------

